# Just some cute random pics..



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

..of some of my animals.


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

I love black cats <3


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

He's my Halloween Cat, for two reasons really. 

1.) I didn't name him, but he was part of the "Twilight litter" so he was named Jacob.. :roll: I wouldn't have named him after a Twilight character though 

2.) We adopted him on Halloween a few weeks ago (and he is an all black cat!!)


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

I know this thread is a tiny bit old but the second pic is like... YOGA KITTY!!!! Hahahaha, you have some amazing hilarious and beautiful pets, thepearlfish!


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, thanks .

They DO seem to do weird things .


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

Awww! Your babies are beautiful! Your first picture looks a lot like my cat. Does your dog play with the cats? My cat has grown up in a house full of dogs and won't let a single one of them near her! Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

My dog sometimes goes in play position with the cats or tries to entice them to play by waving a toy in front of them, and they look at her like she is a crazy psycho person..  She also sometimes tries to groom them and they freak out like "OMG, the thing is trying to eat me!" Only time the tabby allowed herself to be groomed was when she was unspayed and in heat...yeesh!


----------

